# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  سجلت وبحاجة لمساعدة بسيطة

## hashimk1992

كل عام وأنتو بخير 
هشا أنا الحمد لله سجلت 15 ساعة هندسة مياه وبيئة إثنين وأربعاء 
وعندي سؤالين 
الأول بالخطأ مدخل البيانات دخل اسم أبي 
غبد الناصر 
بدلاً من 
عبد الناصر 

بالجدول وبالهوية 

وأنا ما انتبهت إلا لما روحت 
هسا مين أراجع عسان أصلح هالخطأ البسيط 

وكمان انا نزلت 
عربي 1 إنجليزي 1 فيزياء 1 كيمياء 1 رياضيات 1 
هسا هدول كتبهم بتكون مشتركة بكل الجامعات ولا بتختلف جامعة عن تانية 

وغلبتكم معي 
وشكراً مقدماً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا وانتا بخير 
اعتقد لازم تراجع القبول والتسجيل 

اما الكتب فهيا بتختلف من جامعه لجامعه

----------


## hashimk1992

طيب هسا أنا ما راح أقدر أراجعهم إلا يوم 15 الشهر يوم امتحانات المستوى عادي صح ما بصير اشي

----------


## Sc®ipt

> طيب هسا أنا ما راح أقدر أراجعهم إلا يوم 15 الشهر يوم امتحانات المستوى عادي صح ما بصير اشي


لا عادي صديقي بتقدر تراجعهم بأي يوم دوام بس حاول انه يكون قبل ما تبدأ الدراسة ب 26 الشهر يعني قبل ما تصدر كشوفات للمدرسين بأسماء الطلبة

و بالنسبة للكتب استنى لحتى تبدأ الدراسة لأنه بجوز الدكتور يحددلك كتاب مشترك مع جامعة ثانية او ممكن ما يكون بتدرس إلا بالبلقاء مثل كتاب العربي 1
492114a0-803c-4ccc-954c-758c3f7a1ea2
1.03.01

----------


## hashimk1992

شكراً لكم ساعدتوني 
بصراحة مش عارف كيف أشكركم كل ما أحتار بإشي بتساعدوني على طول 
Sc®ipt والله إنك كبير خدمتني بكل استفسار 

شكراً مجدداً

----------

